

Hard Drive Internals and Data Recovery techniques - samueladam
http://www.myharddrivedied.com/presentations_whitepaper.html

======
samueladam
Nice videos available:

<http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=SuperFlyFlippingA>

